# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Plantoid robots, organic plant-robot cyborgs, Garden City, Idaho, USA

## Airicist

Website - cit-sci.com

youtube.com/@citizenscientificworkshop4794

facebook.com/Citizen.Scientific.Workshop

"Practical Plantoid Robotics: Easy to Build Organic Robots" on Kickstater

Creator - David Ultis

----------


## Airicist

The Plantoids have arrived!

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Be ready, humans! The Plantoids are here!

----------

